# How to install Wolff reduced trigger striker spring?



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Is there a good writeup anywhere for the Sigma SW9VE?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can try this link and then use their search engine to find what you want. Good luck. http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thx Baldy I am waiting for them to activate my membership.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

If you haven't got your membership yet I can email you the articles, there seems to be quite the heated debate about the lighter springs in the sigmas.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I tried to send you a pm with my email but could not.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Uno99. It only takes about 24 hours to get OKed at the S&W site. Maybe you need to get ahold of the forum administrator. Good luck.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to go over on S&W Forum but I have searched all over and cannot find a nice writeup.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The Sigma is pretty much a copy of a Glock. You should be able to find a plenty of info on the Glock and then see if it will work with your Sigma.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks VOM...I will try some searches on Glocks.. I never thought of that. I'm starting to think I should just leaveit the way it is. Any reputable gun smith shoud be able to do this job right??????


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess there was a bit of confusion on my part. The articles I was referring to were about leaving it stock. I would like for the trigger pull to be lighter on my Sigma, but on every forum that I've read about it seems to go half and half either way. But it seems it's not recommended for anything but a range/plinking gun.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine is only used at the range and messing around at camp.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

What kind of holster do you use for your Sigma?


----------



## inthecrosshair (Aug 29, 2007)

*holster*

I have a fobus holster for glock m29 30 fits good comfotable


----------

